# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello everybody, any suggestions for removal of lichen/mold off colorbond roofing

## Kidmak22

Well, the lichen has had a good number of years to become established and there
is black mold as well.  The roof is an A frame, so difficult to clean, waterblasting is likley to remove the paint.  Any suggestions would be great, cheers.  :Smilie:

----------


## OFG

G'day mate, welcome aboard. 
You could try posting your question in General Odds and Sods, http://www.renovateforum.com/f85/ 
Someone will be along to help.

----------


## Kidmak22

Thanx for the welcome OFG, As a newbie its a bit like the first day at school. lol, I will do as you suggest, cheers.

----------

